# US Air Eliminating in Flight Entertainment



## Kauai Kid (Jul 10, 2008)

It saves fuel since each system weighs 500#


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2008)

*Shux, Just Flying Through The Air At A Great Rate Of Speed Is Plenty Entertaining.*

I'm OK without in-flight airline entertainment. 

If I don't snooze out, maybe I can read a book or something. 

No problem. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 10, 2008)

Ever since I was  flying transpacific and the movie was about a fedex  plane going down and the only survivor spent time on a deserted island I stopped watching movies.   

No kidding--that really happened. 

Sterling


----------



## IngridN (Jul 10, 2008)

I was flying cross county watching Stephen King's Langoliers (sp?)...stopped watching in flight movies after that!

Ingrid


----------



## Keitht (Jul 10, 2008)

I have my Walkman with me and never watch the in-flight stuff so it wouldn't bother me either.  The major potential problem is the brat kids who will have nothing to keep them quiet.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2008)

Keitht said:


> I have my Walkman with me and never watch the in-flight stuff so it wouldn't bother me either.  The major potential problem is the brat kids who will have nothing to keep them quiet.



But most of the in-flight movies are so bad they wouldn't entertaint those kids anyway.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 10, 2008)

We use a laptop DVD player with hookups for 2 earphones
and take our own movies.  TSA don't take it out the case.

Its kind'a distracting though, when you're driving and your
co-pilot's watching "Aliens" or some such.   :-/


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jul 10, 2008)

even in first class?


----------



## sernow (Jul 10, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> It saves fuel since each system weighs 500#


 
Maybe US Air is just selling everything that's not nailed down to keep it out of the creditor's hands when they go bust.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 10, 2008)

Luanne said:


> But most of the in-flight movies are so bad they wouldn't entertaint those kids anyway.




I guess I was lucky on my last trip to California.  That was last November and we saw _Transformers_ on the way out and _Hairspray_ on the way back, both very entertaining for adults and kids alike.

However, I don't *need* them - I am content to read, nap, or listen to my iPod.


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll miss the videos, but I understand that they gotta cut costs somehow.  It's the "if you're in a lot of debt, don't buy a plasma tv" philosophy.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 10, 2008)

I really don't care one way or another about the in flight movie.

But this decision just seems like a dumb idea to me.  

It just seems to accentuate the problem with air travel today.  Airlines are being run by "bean counters" and not customer service personnel.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2008)

Keitht said:


> I have my Walkman with me .



What is a Walkman??


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2008)

*Non-Digital Personal Portable Audio.*




dioxide45 said:


> What is a Walkman?


Sony Walkman & various copies & lookalikes are what people listened to before the invention of iPod. 





-- hotlinked --​
That was back in the _Olden Days_. 

_Way_ back. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## linsj (Jul 10, 2008)

I rarely watch the movies and never watch the TV shows that are shown during flights, so I wouldn't miss the entertainment. I carry enough reading material to keep me entertained.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 10, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Sony Walkman & various copies & lookalikes are what people listened to before the invention of iPod.
> 
> That was back in the _Olden Days_.
> 
> ...



And in *REAL REAL* old days (even before dinosaurs), Franki Valli told us to "Walk Like a Man".  Then when I took a Chinese cooking class I learned to "Wok Like a Man, as fast as I can".


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 10, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And in *REAL REAL* old days (even before dinosaurs), Franki Valli told us to "Walk Like a Man". Then when I took a Chinese cooking class I learned to "Wok Like a Man, as fast as I can".


 

:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: 

Maybe the flight attendants could learn the old vaudeville stuff.  "Let me entertain you, let me make you smile . . ."


----------



## dmharris (Jul 10, 2008)

*Flight attendants will have to work harder now*

The flight attendants are going to have to go back to giving the safety instructions themselves, rather than "please pay attention to the screen nearest you for the safety instructions." They may also go back to weight restrictions for flight attendents. "You put on a few pounds, out the emergency exit you go!"   

 :hysterical:


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2008)

Gosh, all of this is sounding like Southwest.  No "in flight" entertainment........except the flight crew. :hysterical:


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> Ever since I was  flying transpacific and the movie was about a fedex  plane going down and the only survivor spent time on a deserted island I stopped watching movies.
> 
> No kidding--that really happened.
> 
> Sterling



Years ago, I watched a James Bond movie on a DL TATL flight that had two plane crash scenes, both of which were cut from the version shown.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> It saves fuel since each system weighs 500#



Are they doing it on TATL flights as well?  I never really used IFE on domestic, but those long flights over the pond are a different kettle of fish.  The individual video on demand units with a large selection of movies on NW TATL flights are great.

Us Airways uses the stock symbol LCC, and it is apparent that is what they are trying to become.

I used to fly Piedmont regularly, which was taken over by US Airways, and the difference in corporate culture is huge.  Piedmont was the first airline that left passengers the whole can when they brought the drinks and snacks around.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 11, 2008)

Only on domestic flights (about 200 planes) starting in November. Here's a quote, "Gee says US Airways will cut the movie systems from about 200 aircraft. But it will keep movies in its widebody aircraft for international flights and trips to Hawaii."


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 11, 2008)

*worst inflight movie experience*

Returning to the US from Thailand via Japan they actually showed Brokedown Palace.  You know the one where two young American girls get busted at a Thai airport and hauled off to prison because some guy stashed drugs in their luggage without them knowing it.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 11, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> It saves fuel since each system weighs 500#


Judging from what I've seen on some flights, if the flight attendants went on a diet, they could easily save the 500 lbs right there! :rofl:


----------



## Trackerway (Jul 12, 2008)

I think that's better really.  With films getting worse and worse morally, many families are trying to avoid them anyway.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 12, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> What is a Walkman??



Walkman is the Sony brand name for their portable music players, not just the tape playing bricks   Over the years I've had tape player, CD player, Minidisk and now MP3 player.  Any of those, couple with noise reducing headphones, tends to keep even the noisiest brat off my radar. :whoopie:


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 12, 2008)

You must be VERY young to not know what's a walkman!  Geeh... it reminds me when i was a teenager with my walkman on my head...  Time fly...


----------



## azsunluvr (Jul 13, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> What is a Walkman??



Believe it or not, my little Sony MP3 player is called a Walkman. Same name, new technology.


----------

